# MAX SIZE TIRE and RIM FOR 2003 330i sedan



## 2003330IBMW (Nov 18, 2005)

What is the max size tire and rim I can get on my 330i. Can i fit 20 inch rims on there??? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

2003330IBMW said:


> What is the max size tire and rim I can get on my 330i. Can i fit 20 inch rims on there??? :thumbup:


It has been done but normally requires modifcation.

Check out the showroom forum over at E46Fanatics.com to see some of the more wild setups : http://forum.e46fanatics.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12


----------

